# FreeBSD 11.0 Release - bhyve - WinSRV2012_R2_Std (3 x sata virtual hdd)



## SemFLY (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi 

May be already anybody solve this problem or this a normal for Windows Server 2012 R2 Std ?

--- --- ---

```
bhyve -c 4 -s 7,fbuf,tcp=0.0.0.0:5903,wait \
-s 0,hostbridge \
-s 3,ahci-hd,winsrv2102r2.hdd \
-s 4:0,ahci-hd,test.hdd \
-s 4:1,ahci-hd,test1.hdd \
-s 5,ahci-cd,/mnt/en_winsrv_std_and_datactr_2012_R2_x64.iso \
-s 10,virtio-net,tap1 -s 31,lpc -l bootrom,BHYVE_UEFI.fd \
-m 8G -H -w winsrv2012
```
--- --- ---

and the same problem

```
-s 3:0,ahci-hd,winsrv2102r2.hdd \
-s 3:1,ahci-hd,test.hdd \
-s 3:2,ahci-hd,test1.hdd \
```

Installation stop on this moment









If change start options, installation it's ok!


```
bhyve -c 4 -s 7,fbuf,tcp=0.0.0.0:5903,wait \
-s 0,hostbridge \
-s 3,ahci-hd,winsrv2102r2.hdd \
-s 4,ahci-hd,test.hdd \
-s 5,ahci-hd,test1.hdd \
-s 6,ahci-cd,/mnt/en_winsrv_std_and_datactr_2012_R2_x64.iso \
-s 10,virtio-net,tap1 -s 31,lpc -l bootrom,BHYVE_UEFI.fd \
-m 8G -H -w winsrv2012
```


P.S.
With Windows 10 Pro, no this problem


----------



## grehan@ (Oct 17, 2016)

AHCI devices use legacy interrupts with w2k12r2. When using UEFI to boot, interrupt routing is only set up for function 0 on slots 3/4/5/6, which is why your second example works and the first doesn't.

Win10 Pro most likely uses MSI interrupts for AHCI devices, which is why your first config would work in that case (ditto with server 2k16).


----------

